# Cannot share printer using CUPS

## dE_logics

This is my cupsd.conf - 

```
#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

#Listen localhost:631

Listen *:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

BrowseAddress 192.168.1.2:631

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.1.2

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $".

#
```

I have ServerName <servername> in client.conf in the client PC.

The client is 192.168.1.2 and server is 192.168.1.1 both running cups at port 631 and can even browse the cups config of the server from the client (although I can't administer...that's turned off).

However the client cant detect the CUPS network printer. 

The printer is a virtual cups pdf printer.

----------

## dE_logics

This should have worked?

----------

## dE_logics

 :Confused: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> 

 

user is a spambot and has been reported  :Smile: 

Does it work if you specify the server by hand in etc/cups/client.conf ?

and have you tried broadcasting to 192.168.1.* to see if it makes a difference?

----------

## dE_logics

 *Quote:*   

> Does it work if you specify the server by hand in etc/cups/client.conf ? 

 

Yes, I have specified that I guess - 

 *Quote:*   

> ServerName <servername>

 

But that's not working.

Broadcast?... How do I broadcast?

----------

## bobspencer123

just to be sure. You have this in your client.conf?

```

ServerName 192.168.1.1

```

----------

## dE_logics

I had that. Then I changed it to the server name, but none of them worked.

----------

## dE_logics

The client is Ubuntu, maybe the problem is that?

----------

## joshuar

Try adding the following lines:

```

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseLocalProtocols cups dnssd

BrowseRemoteProtocols cups dnssd

```

Remove "dnssd" if you don't have the "avahi" USE flag set on cups.  Restart the cups server afterwards.

Also make sure you are allowing port 631 in and out (and port 5353 if using avahi) of your firewall.

----------

## dE_logics

That did the trick. 'all' will be the most compatible I guess.

Thanks. Now there're new issues.

----------

